# New Kimber



## schmidtb

Handled a new Kimber SOLO today........subcompact 9mm....sweet......but they only had one....not for sale...yet......suggested retail $750.00.....they could not give a sale price?
This was at Shyda's Gun Shop....PA..........called Cove Creek Outfitters....PA.....they have one......"we could probily sell it for $750.00".......?

I'll wait................................Barry


----------



## schmidtb

*KImber Solo*

check out Kimber America » Solo

Barry


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I admit I really like the looks of it. Being that it is a Kimber and a new design I won't be first in line to beta test it for them but I'm digging the concept and design from what I can see less the manual safety on a DA type trigger. I think I am going to enjoy the year of the pocket nines much more than the year of the pocket .380's.


----------



## Lefty Shotlow

I'm glad to see several choices on 9's this year, but after handing a Solo I think others will have to go a long way to catch up. Everything felt right, even the trigger. Nice gun.


----------

